# Bailing Haygrazer?



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I may have a chance to put up some weak haygrazer what are the issues I should watch out for? Use to prairie hay using Heston 1160 and Vermeer S J 605. Thanks for your input! Martin


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Have the nitrate level tested before you feed it. The moisture in haygrazer will fool you if your not careful. Even with a good conditioner the stems take longer to dry then you would think. I have not had much luck with a moisture meter to get an accurate moisture level so I do the microwave test if there is any question.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Does drying time have any effect on nitrate levels? And is there anything to do before baling to lower it? Your help is appreciated
Martin


----------



## OK Wheat farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

No, your nitrate level will not change after cutting. The biggest problem most people run into is getting in a hurry and baling up sappy stems. Make sure it is curred. Around here it takes up to two weeks to cure.


----------

